# Obscure Question about J R R Tolkien's Luggage...



## Albert (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi
I have seen a piece of luggage that has the initials JRR on them - its a very smart leather suitcase & I did some googling & I came up with a very similar suitcase with the same initials and the person who was selling it insinuated that it was JRR Tolkiens luggage!
I have attached a photo of the suitcase Ive seen - can anyone shed any light on this?!
Many thanks
Albert


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Apr 27, 2018)

Is it in your possession? Or someone else's? If it is truly The Professor's, then that would be mighty pricey.

Where and in what circumstance did you come across it?

Thanks.
CL


----------



## Albert (Apr 27, 2018)

It is in my possession & I bought it from a local auction. 
Many thanks

Here is a link to the other suitcase I found from googling
https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/vintage-leather-suitcase-watajoy-271598432


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Apr 27, 2018)

Albert said:


> Here is a link to the other suitcase I found from googling
> https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/vintage-leather-suitcase-watajoy-271598432


Interesting. I wonder, how many (similar) suitcases did The Professor probably have if these two, the one you found and the one in your possession are very similar. Are they one and the same? I'm not sure.


Did you ever get a history behind the suitcase you bought? The link you sent me has one. I'm trying to triangulate here.

So cool!
CL


----------



## Albert (Apr 27, 2018)

The one I have is different in size to the one that is shown in the link I sent you but the make of the bag & the embossed initials are the identical.
No history on the one I have unfortunately - there where no travel stickers or stubs left in it either. 
Very cool if it is infact The Professors!


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Apr 27, 2018)

Albert said:


> The one I have is different in size to the one that is shown in the link I sent you but the make of the bag & the embossed initials are the identical.
> No history on the one I have unfortunately - there where no travel stickers or stubs left in it either.
> Very cool if it is infact The Professors!


I do wonder, whether The Professor had two similar suitcases with his name embossed (Not uncommon, I would think), or if one or the other was his. 

Have you ever gotten into contact with the seller of the other one? Maybe you can cross-reference with him where this one may have gone to.

Like I said, maybe John Ronald had two similar suitcases. I'm sure after publications of his stories, he could well afford it.

Thank you so much for sharing!
CL


----------



## Albert (Apr 27, 2018)

I might well do that! Thank you very much for your interest


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Apr 27, 2018)

Albert said:


> I might well do that! Thank you very much for your interest


You are very welcome! And, if no one has said it yet:

Welcome to the Forum!

CL


----------



## Alcuin (Apr 27, 2018)

Surely he would append the “T” to the end of initials. It’s rather prominent in his monogram.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Apr 27, 2018)

Alcuin said:


> Surely he would append the “T” to the end of initials. It’s rather prominent in his monogram.


Nice Catch, just thought of that.
CL


----------

